# How to setup a Web based binary package host?[solved]

## skorefish

Hello,

i'm tying to set up a Web based binary package host, by following the wiki 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Binary_package_guide

The webserver seems to work but i can not install binary packages yet.

on server with ip 192.168.2.14

cat /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf | wgetpaste ->  https://paste.pound-python.org/show/UHzLv4C5uysZYO7pwnBw/

on client 

cat /etc/portage/make.conf | wgetpasteYour ->  https://paste.pound-python.org/show/huzQG4msmw3tbsPtsJiD/

How can i test this? What 's wrong?Last edited by skorefish on Thu Mar 22, 2018 12:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

 *Quote:*   

> PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://192.168.2.14/packages"

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## skorefish

ok , I changed it , but there must be something else   :Sad: 

when i type lynx http://192.168.2.14/ i get the default page (ok)

lynx http://192.168.2.14/packages -> 403 forbidden

emerge -Kav xeyes doesn't work 

I tested the package by moving it by hand in client /usr/portage/packages

but no connection to remote packages

emerge xeyes -gKav

!!! Error fetching binhost package info from 'http://192.168.2.14/packages'

!!! HTTP Error 403: ForbiddeLast edited by skorefish on Thu Mar 22, 2018 12:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

and your server log is saying what?

at least, make sure /usr/portage/packages and the symlink are readable by other, or the group or user the http server use.

----------

## skorefish

cat  /var/log/lighttpd/access.log | wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/pizQdU7uZG1OfXIWi0Oa/

 *Quote:*   

> at least, make sure /usr/portage/packages and the symlink are readable by other, or the group or user the http server use.

 

should i use chmod on /usr/portrage/packages and it 's content? What symlink?

----------

## krinn

yeah chmod /usr/portage/packages and its content, or at least check its current permissions.

sorry, no symlink, that's something the server create for you (the alias).

----------

## skorefish

ok chmod 755  /usr/portage/packages/  -R did the job thx

----------

